# Asus F1-A75M motherboard bios problem



## baiju (May 12, 2013)

My system configuration - Asus F1-A75M, A63500, WD 1TB, Corsair Value select 4GB 1333 DDR3 and corsair CX430 PSU.

Problem - From last few weeks the motherboard shows error at booting something like 'overclocking failed', memtest OK, 'Press F1 to continue'. After pressing F1 and exiting bios, the system functions normally.  It always shows wrong time after powering off for a few hours.

Things I tried - replaced the cmos battery and updated the bios to the latest version.  But the problem is still there.

Whom to contact for servicing? It has 3 year warranty. I bought it from theitwares.com last year and it is not even one year.

TIA

baiju


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

use this link to locate the appropriate service center :
*www.digicare.in/geography.html


----------



## baiju (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I checked the motherboard case and it is from rptech.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

baiju said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I checked the motherboard case and it is from rptech.



Rashi and Digicare both provides A.S.S. for asus motherboards.


----------



## baiju (May 14, 2013)

I contacted rptech, Cochin and they said they are not entertaining asus warranty cases and suggested to contact digicare.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

then take it to digicare.


----------



## baiju (May 15, 2013)

Will do it after reaching home.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

yep do that and if you face any issue with RMA do PM me.


----------



## baiju (Jun 10, 2013)

Sent the mobo to service center last week and received it today. They said they could not find any fault with the mobo. But, after installation there was no display. On closer inspection the DRAM LED is found to be blinking red. As per the motherboard manual, this happens when RAM is not compatible and it tries fail safe test. If I turn the power off and on again, the display comes and prompts to enter bios and save the memory settings. The story repeats on next boot after power off. Contacted the CC again and they asked to send the memory and cpu along with the mobo. IS the RAM faulty? Note that after the booting is successful, windows works without any problem. Where to contact in case RAM is defective? (Corsair).

TIA


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2013)

faced somewhat similar issue and the ultimate outcome was faulty cpu but you should check the motherboard on the service center before taking it ( good that they asked for your cpu and ram to test the mobo with ) .. anyway, for Corsair service contact here :
Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited.


----------



## baiju (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks. I am gonna personally visit the service center.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2013)

Check if your motherboard has memOK button. If it has then restart your system, keep it pressed and your PC will boot fine (if its due to incompatibility of RAM).


----------



## baiju (Jun 11, 2013)

It has memOK button, but pc will boot for one time only even after saving the settings. After power off and on again after sometime it won't boot.

I took the mobo, memory and processor to digicare and according to them the memory is the culprit. They used a kingstone module and it booted normally.


----------



## baiju (Jul 3, 2013)

I am not at all impressed by Corsair service. I sent the corsair ddr3 ram to kaizen cochin on 15/06. On 17/06 they confirmed that they have received it. On 21/06 I contacted them and they said it is sent to Banglore as Corsair is serviced from there. On 29/06 they said they have received the replacement and will send it that day itself. Again contacted them yesterday and they repeated the same words. Today they said they can't find the product or my name is not in their lists. After retelling the story, they  said they have the product and will need some kind of direction from Corsair (what is that?) to send it. Lesson learned the hard way- never buy a Corsair again. I'm thinking of buying ram of another brand.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

I think you've sent it to Kaizen for RMA .. do contact the toll free number of Corsai and quote the RMA no provided by Kaizen and enquire about the satus or better send an e-mail to the corsair support with RMA number describing everything in chronological order.


----------



## baiju (Jul 13, 2013)

After making countless number of calls to Kaizen, I received the RAM yesterday after 30 days of sending it for RMA. Meanwhile I had ordered a kingston blue 1600MHz RAM from flipkart and both arrived yesterday. I tried Kingston, but to my dismay the same problem - MemOK red led keeps on blinking. If I turn the power off and on it again, it will show a bios recovered message and will prompt to press F1 to enter setup and save the settings. After saving the bios, Windows loads normally, but there are lots of screen flickering (I use hdmi to TV through GT520 card). I have to repeat the same steps every time I start the PC from power off state. Now I wonder was my previous Corsair RAM was really faulty? I didn't try the new Corsair RAM as it is sealed packed and I may sell it later. Now I strongly believe the problem is motherboard related because it is not saving the memory settings properly. Even the time is not updating. Looks like I will need to send the entire system for checking. This is getting frustrating.

After making countless number of calls to Kaizen, I received the RAM yesterday after 30 days of sending it for RMA. Meanwhile I had ordered a kingston blue 1600MHz RAM from flipkart and both arrived yesterday. I tried Kingston, but to my dismay the same problem - MemOK red led keeps on blinking. If I turn the power off and on it again, it will show a bios recovered message and will prompt to press F1 to enter setup and save the settings. After saving the bios, Windows loads normally, but there are lots of screen flickering (I use hdmi to TV through GT520 card). I have to repeat the same steps every time I start the PC from power off state. Now I wonder was my previous Corsair RAM was really faulty? I didn't try the new Corsair RAM as it is sealed packed and I may sell it later. Now I strongly believe the problem is motherboard related because it is not saving the memory settings properly. Even the time is not updating. Looks like I will need to send the entire system for checking. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2013)

baiju said:


> It has memOK button, but pc will boot for one time only even after saving the settings. After power off and on again after sometime it won't boot.
> 
> *I took the mobo, memory and processor to digicare and according to them the memory is the culprit. They used a kingstone module and it booted normally.*



they performed the test in front of you ?
did you try updating the bios to a newer version ?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2013)

I also think this might be the problem with the BIOS. After entering inside the BIOS, use F7  to save the optimized default and then try. Also try to upgrade the BIOS to the latest version as Topgear suggested/


----------



## baiju (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

At digicare, they first tested with my corsair ram. It was not booting. They turned off the power and replaced the ram and it worked. After this they called me inside and told the ram is faulty and it is working fine with their ram and I thought may be that is the problem. 

I am using the latest bios version available. I also tried older versions, but same problem. Ditto with default values. Replace cmos battery with new one.

The problem:

Turn the PC on - MemOK led blinks red. Nothing happens. No display.
Now Turn off the power and wait for a few minutes and on it again - BIOS loads, but with a warning of overclocking failed or MemOK suceeded. Press f1 to enter setup and save the settings. After saving, windows boots normally.
I turn off the pc and power it on next day or after an hour, the problem repeats. My guess is that the mobo is not storing the memory settings or there is conflict between mobo and memory. Now I wonder how it worked for almost 11 months without any problem.


I am gonna take the mobo, ram, gpu and hdd to test at digicare again.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2013)

They should have performed the test in front of you - I'm telling this because you are facing exact same issue with the Kingston ram .. anyway, discrete gpu, HDD has nothing to do with this booting issue IMO.

Before going to digicare do try these :

1. Run your pc from a different power socket without any UPS.
2. Try with another PSU - the SC guys must have used some different PSU.
3. Try running your pc outside of the cabinet with only PSU, monitor and KB attached.


----------



## baiju (Jul 17, 2013)

Update: Tested the mobo at digicare and the problem is diagnosed to be the bios unable to save the settings. They agreed for replacement. Now starts the wait for replacement board. It turn out that the corsair ram was not faulty.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

sigh, that's why I was telling you to insist on testing the mobo in front of you, anyway, what's done is done .


----------



## baiju (Aug 13, 2013)

With timely help from topgear, I finally received the replacement board yesterday. topgear, thanks for your valuable help.


----------



## root.king (Aug 13, 2013)

offtopic: @topgear plz look at your pm inbox


----------

